# Advice/Help please - Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am looking to move to Melbourne to be with my g/f and settle down there. I am from London in full time employment.

Am looking to get a job with my current employer but they don't have positions in Mel'b at the moment.

Therefore am applying for Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175).

However I need 120 points. For some reason I don't get enough I end up with 105/110.

Do any brits know how I can get 120? Or what is the major reason for not getting it.

My job is on the SOL list 2222-15 number of points allocated 50.
I have a Masters Degree as well and work in the correct field with 5+ years experience.:confused2:

Why can't i get 120 points?


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello roh008,

I refer to an answer by ANJ (one of the moderators) to a similar questions/post here, you may take the IELTS exam and secure 25 points if you score 8 or above. this way you will get the points that you are missing

Good Luck,

Regards,

M. Omar




roh008 said:


> I am looking to move to Melbourne to be with my g/f and settle down there. I am from London in full time employment.
> 
> Am looking to get a job with my current employer but they don't have positions in Mel'b at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Omar,

Thank you for advice.

I've looked in to that, and am not sure if that's for me. I've already gave myself 25 points, as I was born and studied here(only language I speak).

so basically i get 50 for my Job on the SOL list 30 for my age (under 30yrs) 25(for english) 5(for working in the industry) =110 points

The only way to get extra points is to work in Aus. Speak a extra language or have studied in Aus.

Seems the system is very very tough. Slightly unfair too! 

Is there anyother way I can come out and get a decent job?


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

The only way 110 points would be enough is to be sponsored by a state or an employer


----------



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's right, which is why i'm suprised i'm finding it so difficult to get 120 points.

Ideally sponsorship is the best route. Hard to get it without being out there.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

What abt CSL/MODL? U can score ample if u fall in either 



roh008 said:


> That's right, which is why i'm suprised i'm finding it so difficult to get 120 points.
> 
> Ideally sponsorship is the best route. Hard to get it without being out there.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

You seem to have the general criteria...
Are you sure you got the self-assessment right? Re-try?


----------



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have 3 times ( it's really annoying.

The only way to get other points is either to have a job that gives 60 points(which isn't possible, they only give mine 50)
or the extra language 
or work/study in Oz before.
They have such an unfair system.. doh!!
Single professional from UK in full time employment can't move to Oz! Shocker!

If i am born/studied in england do i still need to sit that "English Test?"


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Your passport entitles you to 15 points. In order to score 25 points you need to sit for IELTS and score above a certain band (check DIAC) in all categories.

I can't tell what is missing for you. I don't have an MSc, no foreign language points, job on CSL, max for age. But I did 140 on self-assessment?

Perhaps consult a MARA-registered agent? Some say the first consultation is free. So get a few opinions?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

does your skill fall in any state skill lis? if yest, you can apply for state sponsorship. the minimum criteria for state sponsorship is i think 110 or 100 points (check on immi site)


----------



## horsebox1 (Aug 8, 2010)

hey mate

im in the same situation but with 115 points so its looking like il have to do the IELTS english exam at the advanced level which is worth 25 points rather than 10 for the vocational level.

can you tell me are you using an agency to help you apply?as i am but thinking now of ditching them as they are expensive etc.

cheers.ps try the 176 visa




hey mate


roh008 said:


> I am looking to move to Melbourne to be with my g/f and settle down there. I am from London in full time employment.
> 
> Am looking to get a job with my current employer but they don't have positions in Mel'b at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Horsebox,

No I haven't used an agency. I've got my employer to sponsor me. However, it took me flying out and meeting up with some of the big bosses to persuade them that I'm worth the effort of sponsorship

Am still in London and we are finalizing the details, the company will apply for me as they quoted much faster turn around times. I guess it helps it's a big multinational company. However, they said they are using an agent Sydney.

I have not looked at the DIAC site for months so am not sure if taking the test would have helped me much, bearing in mind i'm a British passport holder since birth. 
They did update the lists after July 1st 2010 so my career option was on there. Well it was a step down. But it meant I am fully qualified to do it which helped.


----------



## horsebox1 (Aug 8, 2010)

hey there.
sounds like you are flying then?hey think you could help me out then ?just need abit of advice etc.i have a few Q?

is the visa application difficult and is the skills assessment the hardest part?
is there an over all visa 175 checklist?
is the skills assessment the first thing i do?
is the 2nd installment only for people with poor english(second language?)and would it effect us?

hey im just lacking alot of confidence at doing this as my computer literacy is poor and i need valuable advice etc.
cheers man



roh008 said:


> Hi Horsebox,
> 
> No I haven't used an agency. I've got my employer to sponsor me. However, it took me flying out and meeting up with some of the big bosses to persuade them that I'm worth the effort of sponsorship
> 
> ...


----------



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

horsebox1 said:


> hey there.
> sounds like you are flying then?hey think you could help me out then ?just need abit of advice etc.i have a few Q?
> 
> is the visa application difficult and is the skills assessment the hardest part?
> ...


Visa process just started today. So have no idea at the moment. Will let you know what it is like for me.
The company is unsure with regards to the english test IELTS, but it would be a pain having to sit it considering we're from the country that the language is named after! (Well at least for me.)

Maybe showing my degree certificate will be enough evidence that I don't have to sit the test.
I've been instructed to get health insurance, so am having to investigate that now.

Sorry can't be more help at the moment.


----------

